# CPS Discounts



## Admin US West (May 25, 2011)

Canon wants CPS Members to register all of their equipment!

I received the following in a e-mail today.

------------------------------------------


EFFECTIVE JULY 1, 2011

We would like to take the time to remind you that all products sent in for repair are required to be registered in order to take advantage of your CPS repair discount. As of July 1st, any unregistered products sent in for repair will not be eligible for discount and returned to you. These products will not be eligible for service back-up loans under your current CPS account.

We encourage you to review your CPS account and register any unregistered products through your account
at www.usa.canon.com/cps before the specified deadline date.

In the instance of illegible or worn serial numbers, please contact your local service facility for retrieval.
We appreciate your cooperation and look forward to continue providing you with quality service.



Thank you,
Canon Professional Services (CPS)
Canon U.S.A., Inc.


----------

